# Signed D 2 days ago and feel ok



## Bluebirdie (Apr 26, 2014)

Yes, I do. I feel a relief after the pain, limbo, deception, angry moments, sad moments... I think a while ago acceptance came into my mind and heart and that helped. Were 2 years of getting used to being alone missing him little time less and getting sometimes answers and signs of no love at all. 

We were cordial, the moment was sooo long (almost 2 hours there) and ended up signing and saying good bye in good terms.

Went then to have lunch with my sister and mom. After that went to pick up my car and to a Nativity traditional activity which I enjoyed.

Yesterday, busy day. Went to the spa for 4 hours and dentist.

Today... free morning, dentist and therapist. Making sure to keep busy. Of course I have my moments of loliness when I think about what already happened. But after being so anxious for the moment to come and end the chapter; feel better than I expected. Dont know if it will hit one of these days; but guess will be ok to perhaps cry, yell or let it be.

Finally over.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Glad to hear everything was finalized. A new chapter in your life is beginning.

Hugs!


----------



## SamuraiJack (May 30, 2014)

It usually hits at the weirdest times...but it's all good.
Just let it take you and ride with it.
The more you fight, the longer it gets drawn out.



For me it was realizing that I was never going to mow her lawn again. That was a sad day.


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

Congrats and sympathies.
For me, I was much more emotional when I saw the filed pleading for the first time, it made the entire process so impersonal.
When the decree was signed (and it took much longer than anticipated for a noncontested D) some friends took me out for drinks and everyone seemed giddy. 

There will be some set backs, only because you are human and that's what we do. I bet that loneliness you felt during the marriage never returns.


----------



## movealong (Aug 9, 2013)

Congrats and condolences! Condolences that you're having to go through this, and congratulations that you are well on your way to the other side that has freedom and happiness.


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

Congratulations, Bluebirdie! Like you, I was expecting some sort of cathartic emotional response when I went for my court date and the divorce was finalized, but it was almost a non-event. I think watching about 10 couples get their divorce processed before my turn normalized it for me a little bit. And then I called a couple people (my sister, parents) to let them know it was done. It was a little surreal.

There was an immediate sense of relief that it was finally over... the joy at having my freedom again was something that seemed to grow over time. I hope you discover that as you move forward in your post-divorce life.



Pluto2 said:


> There will be some set backs, only because you are human and that's what we do. *I bet that loneliness you felt during the marriage never returns.*


^^^ THIS. I never felt so loved, as I have in the year since my divorce was finalized. Not coupled, romantic love, but just the love of other people in general. It's as if the world just opened up to me once that albatross was gone from my neck, and the love just flooded in from every direction. It's too much to bear, sometimes, and I have to say, "Ok, world, I need some time to myself now." I hope you find this, too


----------



## Bluebirdie (Apr 26, 2014)

Thank you Movealong and FeministInPink!

I appreciate your support, so far so good. I am living like my "normal" days 3-4 weeks before the D. Cause the week before was full of anxiety, but after it was done.... ufff! what a relief.

I think after 2 years of being separated I got used to it, of course with a lot of downs and sadness, trying to solve things, good thing is that it doesnt let me with any bad feeling about me trying. Now it is time for me more than ever. Already enrolled in college and plan to keep on going with my business. 

He, mmm he was like with a hating attitude and yesterday they sent me a paper to sign and the information was wrong, called lawyer and she didnt answer, so called him to let him know... as calm and "happy" as I was but he, I could tell was like really serious LOL... I dont get it, but is not my problem anymore what he does or doesnt feel.

Have a wonderful day!!!


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

I am very glad to see you reach your peace. From what you told me...

it was a long time coming. Money can rent love but never buy.

He doesn't even realize he has to buy compliments.


----------



## Bluebirdie (Apr 26, 2014)

Thank you Chuck! You helped me a lot to understand how the situation was and as much as it hurt when you see the truth clear, it is part of the final part of acceptance and let go.

Thank you!!!!!


----------

